# Making A Murderer - *No* Spoilers Thread



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone watching this on Netflix? I'm only on the 4th episode of 10. I'd have watched more but I'm watching with my wife and we don't get time to watch TV together often as we've got a 9 month old and another due soon (quick worker, I know) so she's very tired. 

For those that don't know it's a documentary about a guy in the US who spent 18 years in jail for a sexual assault he didn't do. He was pretty much framed by the cops who let the actual offender carry on offending. The reason it was 18 years is that in the US you only get released after being found guilty if you admit you did it. He refused to admit he did it.

Just before he's about to be awarded compensation he there is a murder which he's still in jail for. This documentary goes through the case in a lot of detail and it's one hell of an eye opener. 

I've spared some of the details to avoid spoilers. Just wondering if anyone else is watching it or has watched it and if you rate it or not. No spoilers please. For those who have watched the whole thing and want to discuss it with spoilers you could open a separate thread with spoilers. 

I don't think I've ever been this sucked into a series (factual or not) for many, many years. We both actually get pretty angry watching it. 

P.S. It's only available on Netflix.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

He dies


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Kimo said:


> He dies


You're a ****. Pretty sure I read somewhere that they're campaigning for a retrial or something so I'll assume you're on the wind up.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol

Yea I've not seen it yet

I wait a few months between getting Netflix each time so I don't get bored and then see all the new stuff in one go


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have just started watching it,looks good.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

It is pretty addictive, my wife, daughter and I watched it in two sittings. Still outraged!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

On episode 4 so far. Very gripping.


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

There is another series in the pipeline according to the makers.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Seen it all. Brilliant! 

Got my GF in to it and she watched the entire thing in one day! :O


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Reminder guys, this is a *NO SPOILER'S* thread.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

He did it lol jokes

The main prosecutor is writing a book


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I started watching it, think I got through 3 episodes. 

After he went back down, I couldn't really see where it was going. 

Pretty much a 10 hour documentary.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Episode 5 for my wife and I. 

It certainly gets a bit of debating going. Who, why, how etc!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm on episode 6. Watching 2 or 3 a night now.
It's incredibly frustrating I've found but very interesting.

My OH has a degree in criminology with forensics so is enjoying it and shouting at the tv lol


----------

